# River rocks hardscape...plants suggestion



## itsmesuraj (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello there,
I am new to the Unites States and am really happy to find this forum here with so many knowledgeable people for help.
I have been doing planted tanks with ADA substrate for a while and was trying something more simple with rocks as hardscape and sand as substrate.

Tank Specs:
10 gallon tank
River rocks
Sand (CaribeaSea brand)
Livestock: planning a bunch of cardinal tetras.










I want to add some background plants like valesnaria or something...would like some help and suggestions on improvements.

I dont wanna do Co2 for now...

Thanks,
Zeus


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

i agree with raymond. in nature the rocks fall into place, here it looks forced, things dont have a natural placement feel. 

but what do i know? one of my scapes is whole chunk of granite laying flat  (hillstream tank but still)


----------



## itsmesuraj (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks Raymond & Will,

I think I see what you guys are saying. I ordered some driftwood, so waiting for it...but im gonna do something about the 2 vertical stones and will repost a pic later today...

Zeus


----------



## itsmesuraj (Feb 2, 2014)

Raymond, to your earlier question about lights...I use an LED fluval fixture...the light's awesome for a planted tank...
http://www.fluvalaquatics.com/ca/pr...rum-performance-led-strip-light/#.UzgXUcvD_qA

Zeus


----------



## itsmesuraj (Feb 2, 2014)

Still waiting for my Manzanita branches to arrive. Will rescape once I get them and post it here for suggestions.

I wanted some suggestions for plants for a hardscape like this..i'm completely blank ...stem plants would look nice ...but with the below parameters....not sure..
Good light and filtration, sand substrate with no Co2 ....

Zeus


----------



## itsmesuraj (Feb 2, 2014)

Got the Manzanita wood and this is how the tank looks now.










Raymond, does the rock placement look better now?

Anyone else with any thoughts?


Zeus


----------



## Aquascape Depot (Feb 27, 2014)

wow that CaribeaSea brand sand looks great, especially with those white river stones! I would only suggest getting some pebble size rocks and trying to pepper them around the larger stones. (a good reference: natural biotope look ) Even if you are going planted tank, it might be good to add a few small pebbles to accent those larger ones. (reference: planted river stones )


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

By comparing those two pictures I have concluded that it is to your liking which is the most important thing here. It is better. That branch should be left movable as it will be hard to say the least to clean behind it if not. I also like how you placed it. Most want
them to stand up but trees don't grow under water. They do fall into the water and that looks more natural to me.
Try putting the filter pick up line next to the heater. Just to see how that looks to you.
It will circulate the warmed up water and be hidden better there.
There must be some space behind the rocks. Get some regular baby tears and plant them individually in a few of the holes back there. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myPlants.php?do=view&p=87&n=Pearl_Weed_Hemianthus_micranthemoides
Trying to keep this simple/w med growing plants that you can trim to keep them from goin all the way up. I have 2 x 10g so I know how hard it is to get the right sized plants for them. I try to stay away from any/w large leaves. I have that plant in one of mine and if you can't find it I'll send you some free except the postage but don't have much right now. Still it grows easy and will fill in. Look at my profile picture Exp.#1.
It also will grow floating so if you want you can put a little in the top of the bush close to the left end of the tank for example. And look along the front of the rocks...there
is one dark spot where that gap is betwen the two rocks. Get a Petco Crypt and put it there. They usually are very small and easy to grow but pay atention to the planting directions. They do get bigger. Trying to get you started/w easy stuff to grow/work/w.


----------



## itsmesuraj (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks Raymond ! those are some valuable tips.
Will try to move the filter inlet next to the heater. Will also try out those plants, I saw them at a local store here so will pick them up.

Thanks,
Zues


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Plant ideas:
Most plants will get too big for a 10 without a lot of trimming. That sort of plant is fine to get the tank started, but becomes more work and does not look so good as time goes on. 

I would look into the smallest of plants, the dwarf and nano varieties of aquatic plants. 
Dwarf and Nano Anubias (There are both kinds, one slightly larger than the other)
Wendelov variety of Java Fern
Mosses that handle trimming well. 
The smallest variety of Vals, Sag or mid-sized Hairgrass for the back.
Small Crypts.


----------



## itsmesuraj (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks Diana !


----------



## itsmesuraj (Feb 2, 2014)

Did some changes last night and this is how it looks now...


----------



## JEFF9922 (May 8, 2013)

Some crypts , Telanthera Cardinalis or valesnaria would look good behind the rocks and some Staurogyne repens or anubis nana petite in front and in between . I hve all these plants with no co2 and the grow real easy with low light to mid light for me


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

The pebbles sure add to it! Looking good.


----------



## itsmesuraj (Feb 2, 2014)

This is how my tank looks now...got some plants in...will add some more soon...yet to get my co2 setup



















- Zeus


----------



## Vepr (Jan 30, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing this one all grown in. It has a very natural feel to it already.


----------



## thor79 (Apr 15, 2014)

I wasn't sure when you added the pebbles at first...it looked too big and little with not a lot in between. Now that you've added the plants, I've changed my mind....looking excellent! I definitely like that you got rid of the green inflow and outflow tubing....that was throwing off the look.


----------



## Slippryrock (Mar 15, 2011)

The only thing i can safely recommend is what my dad always told me for a variety things, a good old fashion bottle of time. when that grows in and fills out it will look nice and comfy. The crpyt will offer lots of shelter for your cardinals and conceal your heater nicely. The vals in the back right corner when they reach the top and lay over a slight bit would in my opinion kinda tie it all together. as for the foreground plants and their placement i think they will fill out and offer just enough greenery. the openness will make great swimming area for the fish. i happen to often lean towards the whole " less is more " point of view. nice work.


----------



## Aquascape Depot (Feb 27, 2014)

itsmesuraj said:


> This is how my tank looks now...got some plants in...will add some more soon...yet to get my co2 setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The pebbles + plants did add a lot to it. Looks very nice and can't wait to see the plants start to go in


----------



## Lab_Man (Dec 7, 2012)

Looking good.


----------



## itsmesuraj (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks for all the feedback, appreciate it guys....now to patiently wait for the flora to grow in...this is a crucial piece of the scape...will update this thread as time goes by...

Zeus


----------

